# Hello from Va



## Rover (Nov 28, 2009)

I am new here, and wanted to say hi. I'm getting back into it after a handful of years of being too busy. Thanks for all of the valuable information so far.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT.

I'm in Gretna, VA!:mg:


----------



## Rover (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks ShootingABN! I am presently in Charlottesville, but have unfortunately neither shot nor hunted much in Va. This will need to change in the next few years.


----------



## hoytgal09 (Jan 26, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Rover. Have fun here.


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

*welcome*

lots of good hunting here in va.,im in northern va. we have lots of deer.you should have lots of deer, hogs.and bears down there,,robert


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

welcome to AT- i live in va for 7/8 yrs


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcomesign: wagon out for you !:thumb:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## boehntr (Nov 9, 2007)

Roanoke Va here. Glad to see all these Virginian's on here. Welcome and hope you enjoy


----------

